# DC Area Riders -- Did You See Anything?



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

DC Area Riders -- 

As you may have heard on the news, a cyclist was found dead near the Mt. Vernon trail on Saturday, May 29. The body was found near Dangerfield Island, near the sailing marina. The police are looking for information -- so if you were out in that area on Saturday, and saw something unusual or suspicious, give the police a call

______________________________ 

Alexandria, Va. (AP) - U.S. Park Police are investigating the death of an Alexandria (website - news) man whose remains were found Saturday afternoon on Dangerfield Island. 

Sergeant Scott Fear says the death of 48 year-old Mark Creasy has been classified as suspicious. The remains have been turned over to the Virginia State Medical Examiner's Office. 

Forensic pathologists will try to determine the cause, manner and time of death. 

The remains were discovered around 4:45 p/m not far from thee Washington Sailing Marina. The body was found National Park Service land so detectives from the U.S. Park Police are handling the investigation. 

Fear says anyone who may be able to provide information in the case should call the U.S. Park Police tip line at 202-610-8737.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*i did not hear it was a cyclist?*

i thought they arrested some naked guy nearby?


----------



## blueman (Apr 20, 2005)

Unrelated, but another cyclist's death in the area where they are looking for the responsible "party"....

http://www.wjla.com/news/stories/0605/232558.html


----------

